

Show HN: Simple in-app voice chat for every app - gilmanyu

Hi HN,<p>Our team has been building a voice chat application for more than 2 years and now we would like to extend the amazing voice chat experience to all developers by introducing our SDK. With this SDK, developers are able to integrate a Talk Button into their apps seamlessly and empower their app with simple, fast, and stable in app voice chat feature to their users.<p>We're now recruiting early adopters for trying out our beta and would enjoy any honest feedback.<p>TalkBox Button SDK: http://talkboxapp.com/sdk<p>Thanks,
Gilman
TalkBox team
======
ra
Well done, looks interesting. Have provided my email through the sign up form.

~~~
gilmanyu
Glad to know you like it! will send out a follow up email soon.

